# Has some one baught from ....



## benajmin1137 (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ was it successful ?


----------



## benajmin1137 (Mar 14, 2007)

k thanks  ill take a look


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 15, 2007)

Or www.cannabean.com , it's dr chronics' new site.


----------



## benajmin1137 (Mar 30, 2007)

well i money ordered from http://marijuana-seeds.nl/ i just received the order, took them 1 week to receive money then 1 week for them to arrive at my house great stealth shipping also 


very happy


----------



## noodles (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah I ordered some a couple months ago. Good company to buy from.


----------

